# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jeux Indépendants] Naumachia - Space Warfare sort du vide

## Raphi Le Sobre

Trois, chiffre magique et universel, désigne parallèlement la Trinité chrétienne, les rois mages, l'enfant permettant à ses parents de bénéficier d'une part complète d'abattement au niveau des impôts, le nombre d'heures de sommeil dont j'ai profité cette nuit entre deux étouffements au milieu de mes glaires et celui des semaines de retard dans les recherches de mon Master ou de mois concernant les news du site.

 
 Trois, c'est aussi la quantité de factions que l'on pourra incarner dans *Naumachia - Space Warfare*, un shoot spatial orienté multijoueur proposant un gameplay intéressant : on y commence comme simple pilote avant d'évoluer dans la hiérarchie et les responsabilités. Grossièrement, on débute dans un FPS glissant par la suite vers un RTS où vous aurez sous vos ordres plusieurs escouades de chasseurs. *AureaSection*, qui développe le bébé, annonce 16 joueurs en simultanée, un jeu téléchargeable et jouable gratuitement mais passant par l'achat d'une petite licence pour profiter pleinement de toutes ses possibilités, d'un moteur DirectX 9 capable de s'abaisser à DirectX 8 pour les pauvres et les radins, d'une utilisation réaliste de la physique spatiale, et, Dieu leur vienne en aide, de contrôles orientés vers le combo clavier/souris, même si les joystick devraient être utilisables. Pour l'instant tourné à 100% vers le multi, les concepteurs pensent déjà à un addon solo dont on ne sait rien à l'heure actuelle.


 Trois, c'est aussi le nombre de personnes se cachant derrière ce titre indé et ambitieux, chose difficile à croire lorsque l'on visionne la vidéo présentant l'actuelle bêta. Enfin, trois, c'est la quantité de mois qu'il leur reste pour parvenir à le sortir en 2009 comme ils l'espèrent, et celle des commentaires qu'il y aura pour cette news, trois fois trop longue et n'intéressant probablement que trois pauvres péquins, certes ayant bon goût, mais trois péquins quand même.


Voir la news (7 images, 1 vidéo )

----------


## -nico-

Diantre, voilà un shoot spatial qui me donne envie, et ça faisait longtemps§ Ca bouge bien, les éclairages sont top, et le jeu gratos pour tester, ça, c'est la classe.

----------


## Touitoui

Pareil, ça à l'air très bien réalisé, et très tactique (partir en "glisse" en profitant de l'inertie dans le vide).
J'imagine déjà ce que peuvent donner des combats où les joueurs maîtrisent.

PS : plus qu'un seul post autorisé, sinon on dépasse le 3

----------


## tb-51

Moi aussi...depuis...depuis ...Freespace ^^

----------


## Setzer

Hop quatrième commentaire pour faire mentir la news et pour dire aussi que je suis ce projet du coin de l'œil depuis un moment grâce à MetalDestroyer et que ma foi ca m'a l'air quand même très alléchant, vivement une version jouable!

----------


## SuperBacalhau

Orienté clavier / souris ?! Pfff

----------


## Flibustache

Un seul mot : tain ça jette !

(ouai je sais...)

----------


## StrangeLove

downgradable en directx8....pourquoi pas un portage Wii, ça élargirai le marché.

----------


## AlaRach

merci modes & travaux.fr !!!
aaaah lala

 ::|:

----------


## MetalDestroyer

Petite précision tout de même, l'un des développeurs a bossé chez Crytek. :D

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Deux chose :
Le fait qu il soit orienté combo de prolo (clavier/souris) m inquiète, on sait que les sticks seront implanté mais quelle qualitée?
et le comparé a un vulgaire fps est une honte môssieur  ::sad:: 

c'est comparé le gorge V a un sombre kébap  ::ninja::

----------


## Mawwic

*croise les doigts pour le solo*

Nan parce que côté shoot spatial, c'est assez pauvre en solo ces derniers temps.
Et la plupart des sim' spaces indés' qu'on voit apparaître se concentrent sur le multi'.

----------


## Jasoncarthes

Pas de solo, c est uniquement du online  :;): 



> Et la plupart des sim' spaces indés' qu'on voit apparaître se concentrent sur le multi'.


pas tellement en fait , ils se concentre plutot sur le commerce que sur le pilotage (en général ces derniers temps les sensations dans les jeux spatiaux sentaits vraiment le pathé)

----------


## Captain_Cowkill

J'ai beau trouver les couleurs assez fadasses, ça donne envie...

----------


## Mawwic

> Pas de solo, c est uniquement du online


Ce à quoi je réponds en citant l'article: _"les concepteurs pensent déjà à un addon solo dont on ne sait rien à l'heure actuelle"_
(voir la FAQ sur le site, ou c'est bien précisé)





> pas tellement en fait , ils se concentre plutot sur le commerce que sur le pilotage (en général ces derniers temps les sensations dans les jeux spatiaux sentaits vraiment le pathé)


Ce ne sont donc pas (vraiment) des space sims', mais des jeux de gestion dans l'espace (comme X3 et ses prédécesseurs, quoi).
On est bien d'accord.
Les vrais space sims', celles qui ont au cœur de leur gameplay le dogfight (si possible avec des vrais bouts de vaisseaux amiraux gigantesques), le tout servi par un scénar' digne de ce nom (et tant qu'à faire un moteur physique - cf. I-War 2), y en a plus des masses.

----------


## Frantz

Hummm très intéressant !!
Décidément je suis très porté sur les jeux indé en ce moment ! :P

----------


## The Real Dav

Très alléchant !
J'espère que la physique sera au moins aussi bien rendue que dans JumpGate premier du nom, ah les joies du circling...
En tous cas il rentre légèrement en concurrence de JumpGate2.

----------


## picha67

J'adore l'intro de cette news ... ))

----------


## MrPapillon

> Forget physics used﻿ only to detect collisions between space objects :D


Commentaire du gars qui poste les vidéos sous le nom AureaSection. 

L'ambiance est très sympa avec les couleurs. J'espère qu'il sera possible de viser des tourelles spécifiques sur des gros vaisseaux au lieu de toujours tirer au centre.

----------


## Satan Petit Cul

ça m'a l'air bien sympa, à surveiller de près...

----------


## Hargn

Jumpgate evolution m'a l'air beaucoup plus sexy (mais beaucoup moins gratuit).

----------


## Jasoncarthes

et sans cockpit pour le moment.
Non c est  pas tout a fais la même chose, jumpgate il va falloir passer du temps avant d aller au coeur de la bataille tandis que naumachia ce sera plus... rapide  ::):

----------


## Sidus Preclarum

J'aime le nom de ce machin... ναυμαχία...  :Bave:

----------


## afterburner

Inpensable que ce soti fait par 3 types indés...ca a l'air méga classe!

----------


## Lt Anderson

Si l'addon solo est confirmé ça m'intéresse.

----------


## ikkyu

Aaaah tout à fait mon style de jeu ! Vivement qu'on puisse mettre la main dessus. En tout cas graphiquement ça a l'air sympathique  ::):

----------


## Zepolak

Cette news, c'est un peu l'exemple parfait de ce que j'attends de Canard PC et de ce qu'il est à même de fournir bien souvent : le fond et la forme. Que du bonheur en barre à la lecture, pour les bêtises dans le texte et l'info dans le contenu.

Raphi, ta news est sublime !

----------


## Raphi Le Sobre

Oooh, merci !  :Emo:

----------

